# Double boot ?



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2014)

Salut 
SITUATION actuelle
OSX installé sur une partie 
eOS sur une autre . 
au démarrage avec ou sans touche alt apparait un chois ( de Refind) entre booter l'un ou l'autre. 
Dans les deux cas ça plante ( écran gris ou clignotement dans le cas de eOS ) 
Pour lancer , il faut rebooter via la commande des options Refind ( après le premier lancement )  , ensuite fonctionnement  OK ( peut etre un peu ralenti ? ) 
Mon idée : une couche en trop qui empèche de lancer au premier boot ? 
pour info 
---------

 diskutil list 
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *160.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS primus                  130.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data                         28.4 GB    disk0s3

--------------------------------------------------------
pas trop envie de tout réinstaller .


----------



## bompi (5 Novembre 2014)

Je n'ai pas encore utilisé rEFInd sur Yosemite [il est installé sur une petite partition ML sur le second disque de mon MacBook Pro] mais j'ai le même genre de situation initiale.

Si je choisis l'un des OS X (ML ou Yosemite ou partitions de secours) je n'ai pas de problème.
Si je choisis XUbuntu, j'arrive sur le _bootloader_ de Linux et je démarre ce dernier sans problème non plus. Par contre depuis ce _bootloader_, le démarrage de (Mac) OS X ne fonctionne pas.

Bref : à mon avis, ce n'est pas une question de nombre de couches, je pense que tu as le minimum possible : _bootloader_ > système. Disons qu'il faudrait peut-être veiller à mettre les options qui permettent de démarrer comme paramètres par défaut. Mais je n'ai aucune idée de ce qu'il faut faire pour ça [jusqu'ici, tout a marché immédiatement].


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2014)

merci de ta réponse / 
D'après mes lectures sur eOS via les fofo, c'est plutôt plus simple sur les "vieilles" config comme snow leo dans mon cas . 
Depuis le message , j'ai relancé en laissant un temps de repos. genre 10 s. plus de pépin sur le refit/boot direct pour OSX , mais pour l'eOS des fois ça plante : en reboootant avec la commande ( icone ) REFIND ça marche . 
Ton idée des options me semble pertinente ( les tempi doivent se télescoper ) 
je vais potasser cela .


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2014)

suite . 
La situation est assez stable, via la touche alt , je peux choisit entre OSX et eOS . 
Du coup j'aimerais bien cloner l'ensemble de mon disque , partition Refind et eOS comprises . 
avec CCC : non
avec utilitaire non plus ( je pense ) 
avec celui de eOS : je me méfie 
des idées ? 
merci


----------



## bompi (26 Novembre 2014)

Je dirais que tu pourrais tenter la chose suivante :
a) repartitionner un disque avec des partitions similaires en taille
b) cloner avec l'immarcescible _dd_.

Toutefois, tu devras sans doute :
a) "bénir" (_bless_) de nouveau rEFInd sur le clone de OS X
b) galérer un chouïa avec eOS parce que, basé sur Linux, je crains fort qu'il ne sache pas se débrouiller avec le changement de _device_ (genre : _/dev/disk0s3_ vers _/dev/disk1s3_) sans un peu (?) de tatouille.

C'est là une des forces d'OS X d'avoir su, depuis ses origines, s'élever au-dessus de cette question de _device_. C'est un des rares (voire le seul ?) UNIX à avoir cette capacité.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2014)

Merci de ta réponse : c'est ce que je craignais 
Si j'ai bien compris , le hic est de re-charger ( bless? ) le refind mais depuis où ? la clef bootable ? ou direct la partition , en supposant que je puisse le faire avec Q-parted ? 

plan B plus simple ; je copie les fichiers usuels en data ailleurs sur le DDE , je rebooterai si nécessaire le jour J , mais comme tout s'installe dans la partion crée, ce ne sera pas exactement un clone 
et je garde le clone du mac à l'identique dans sa place . 
question subsidiare ; peut on cloner le mac SEUL que avec l'utilitaire de disque ?


----------



## bompi (26 Novembre 2014)

Le _bless_ ce n'est pas compliqué. Si on considère que le clone doit pouvoir fonctionner quand le disque principal est en rade, tu pourras redémarrer sur OS X sans souci mais par contre pour eOS, tu auras besoin de réinstaller rEFInd au préalable sur cette partition. Note qu'il est même possible que tu ne puisses pas lancer eOS sur un disque externe (c'est un peu _terra incognita_ pour moi).

Pour cloner la partition OS X, tu peux utiliser SuperDuper! ou CCC (Carbon Copy Cloner), c'est le plus pratique.

Avec Utilitaire de Disque, tu peux cloner ta partition OS X mais ce n'est pas le mieux : au fond ça utilise _dd_ donc ça se place au niveau des blocs. Conséquence : à chaque fois, ca copie tout, c'est un peu fastidieux. Avec les deux cités ci-dessus, on fait des sauvegardes incrémentales donc le premier clone est long et les suivants rapides. Pour mes 140 GB, mon clone hebdomadaire prend environ 8 minutes, sur un disque externe USB 2. C'est raisonnable.

Cloner les partitions Linux, c'est pas terrible, malheureusement. Regarde du côté de CloneZilla, au cas où.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2014)

OK 
J'avais cloné avec CCC, je vais essayer l'autre . 
Et reprendre mon plan B : copier les fichiers usuels et rebooter via la clef in case 
( incise : mon idée principale est de passer sous eOS le jour où la maintenance de snow leo sera ou impossible ou trop aléatoire  )


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2014)

salut et suite 
J'ai essayé clonezilla , installé sur une clef . 
mais au lancement avec la touche alt, EVIDEMMMENT Refind me repropose mac ou eos ou le clone de mac . ah ah . 
je vais donc essayer de cloner la partie eOS seule sur une autre partition . 
( en fait les fichiers perso sont déja sauvegardés ailleurs et la partie système est sur une  clef - oui déjà  :sleep: donc ce serait en fait redondant oui mais un peu amusant ) . 
 a suivre 
V


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2014)

suite et re -bonjour( et re-merci pour les éclairages , ce fût mon taf je sais que c'est difficile) 
Je pense avoir trouvé la cause du non -fonctionnement de clonezilla, et d'ailleurs de la clef bootable  eOS. 
J'ai installé ReFind donc a chaque lancement de la machine , j'ai le choix . cela fonctionne bien .  OK . 
Mais j'ai presque la même proposition avec la touche alt enfoncée , il y a juste en plus une icone "windows" . Bon 
Donc je ne peux pas lancer depuis une clef usb bootable .aie aie 

Il faudrait re-paramétrer ReFind mais là je suis au dela de mes compétences .


----------



## bompi (28 Novembre 2014)

Je t'avoue ne plus trop suivre  

Je me disais que pour bien faire, en théorie, il faudrait qu'en démarrant avec le disque externe connecté et la touche _Alt_ enfoncée, que tu puisses voir le rEFInd et l'OS X du disque externe et que ce rEFInd puisse démarrer le eOS du disque externe. Mais je ne sais pas si c'est possible (j'ai même un gros doute).

Là, quelle est exactement la situation ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2014)

Je ne peux pas tester cela car je n'ai pas REFIND sur mon DDE : il ne contient "que" un clone bootable de la partition OSX ( ce qui est déjà bien ) 
En résumé  
En allumant , touche alt enfoncée , 
Le menu de refind me propose 3 alternatives 
OSX , eOS ( depuis leurs partitions) et une icone windows (et oui ? ) me proposant de booter depuis une partie FAT 32 . 
Si je la lance, l'écran est celui de eOS intallé, comme tous les ficheirs, photos, etc . 

mes interprétations : 
1) La clef se lance , mais les paramèetres sont ceux de l'install sur DDI . 
ou
2) il y un autre endroit FAT 32 où il y une autre copie de eOS  ; mais peu probable parce que cela n'apparaît pas si *La clef n'est pas présente *


----------

